# Cerwin vega shame on you



## needbass (Mar 7, 2010)

Hey guys,


...When you think of cerwin vega of the 90's, what comes to mind. How about loud in your face bass? High spl?You know d9's, se-380's and another great one, the at-15 right? Wrong. The at-15 has one major flaw. Weak circuit breakers for the tweeter protection that kick in pre-maturly. My first set, which was bought when cv first released them, went back to the dealer and had the circuit breaker bypassed. Worked great after that for years. So i just bought a used set cheap that was near the end of the at-15's production period. hooked them up to my nadc370, set the tweeter flat on my amp and the speakers, and at around 10 oclock on my volume dial of my amp and presto the tweeters start going into protection mode. Why cerwin vega never fixed this problem is beyond me. So i call cerwin vega and not only do they admit that this was a flaw, but cannot tell me how to fix it and give me the number of another company that might be able to help me. What a joke. great service.:clap:...anyhow if someone can give me detailed instruction on how to bypass the breaker that would be great.:T


----------



## gamedog44 (Mar 12, 2008)

needbass said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> 
> ...When you think of cerwin vega of the 90's, what comes to mind. How about loud in your face bass? High spl?You know d9's, se-380's and another great one, the at-15 right? Wrong. The at-15 has one major flaw. Weak circuit breakers for the tweeter protection that kick in pre-maturly. My first set, which was bought when cv first released them, went back to the dealer and had the circuit breaker bypassed. Worked great after that for years. So i just bought a used set cheap that was near the end of the at-15's production period. hooked them up to my nadc370, set the tweeter flat on my amp and the speakers, and at around 10 oclock on my volume dial of my amp and presto the tweeters start going into protection mode. Why cerwin vega never fixed this problem is beyond me. So i call cerwin vega and not only do they admit that this was a flaw, but cannot tell me how to fix it and give me the number of another company that might be able to help me. What a joke. great service.:clap:...anyhow if someone can give me detailed instruction on how to bypass the breaker that would be great.:T


I have 2 pairs of AT-15's and I never had that problem.As a matter of fact I have a pair of JBL L890's,and B&W 683's and I have done side by side comparisons with all 3 running thru the same gear with the same source/song ect.using an Emotiva XPA-2 and Onkyo 5007 on pure audio mode and the CV's sound just as good as the other "high end" speakers plus they are 4ohms and 100db sensitive and can go to much higher volumes without distortion or blowing the fuse.Maybe they recieved defective tweeters at some point and installed them in some of the 15's who knows.


----------



## needbass (Mar 7, 2010)

gamedog44 said:


> I have 2 pairs of AT-15's and I never had that problem.As a matter of fact I have a pair of JBL L890's,and B&W 683's and I have done side by side comparisons with all 3 running thru the same gear with the same source/song ect.using an Emotiva XPA-2 and Onkyo 5007 on pure audio mode and the CV's sound just as good as the other "high end" speakers plus they are 4ohms and 100db sensitive and can go to much higher volumes without distortion or blowing the fuse.Maybe they recieved defective tweeters at some point and installed them in some of the 15's who knows.


...maybe. All i know is that cerwin-vega told me they were aware of the problem and had encountered it before blaming it on a weak circuit breaker. Other than that it is a great speaker delivering high spl and great bass. Plus they are 102 db( not 100), which is a bonus. I have also owned 2 pair of d9's with zero problems. Anyhow its a cheap and easy fix. Imo the cerwin-vegas of the 80s and 90s are better performers than the newer models.:T


----------

